# Foam organs



## havok1919 (Oct 23, 2009)

The last minute rush continues. 

I needed some internal organs *fast*, so since I had some of the Tap Plastics Flexible Expanding foam (it's a two-part foam that rises once mixed, but it retains the consistency of something like a Nerf ball once it's set) I mixed in some Smooth-On So-Strong red tint and simply smeared/painted the foam over a plastic ziplock bag that I filled with air and crumpled up into a somewhat heart-shaped object.

The foam rose and gave a nice organic look to it. Took about ten minutes start to finish (including ~9 minutes for the foam to set to the point where I could handle it. 

Anyway, leftover foam can be poured onto a non-stick surface to make various stretchy/wiggly bits too.

Since the foam is stretchy, it'd be perfect to rig up with a motor or air bladder to make things pump and breath. I didn't have the time, so I made a little "heartbeat" lighting controller instead. Looks pretty decent...






If there's interest, I can post some pictures and more step-by-step. Just let me know...

-Clay


----------



## blue_beast_66 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thats pretty neat for a spur of the moment idea I would like to see more and I'm intrigued by your leds as well I'll have to go on the hunt to see how to make that as well now. and btw looked at the video of final result and love the scarecrow


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

I am interested in learning more and a step by step guide on the scarecrow and also more information on the micro controller with the LED's. I am not THAT techy so that would be all new to me and probably hard to understand how to do, but I am interested. The rib cage looks like it was just all made of cardboard? and then tapped and paper mached over? Then painted.. Right?


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

looking good

great idea


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Darn it!!! That beating heart would have been_* perfect*_ for hubby's costume this year. Really helpful tips. Thanks for making the video


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

the things everyone comes up with here are so cool. and can be shaped and used in so many different ways. thank you


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh man. I would be interested in a tutorial just to see how you made it.


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

That is really good! Talk about about creative. The heartbeat is perfect.


----------

